# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Παιχνίδι που να αναπαράγει ηχογραφημές φράσεις

## daffy

Καλησπέρα! Μήπως ξέρει κανείς άν υπάρχει παιχνίδι για παπαγάλους που να έχει πλήκτρα και να παίζει κάποια
ηχογραφημένη φράση από την φωνή μας κάθε φοράπου πατιέται ένα πλήκτρο?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Ψάχνω κάτι σαν και αυτό αλλά στο παραπάνω παιχνίδι δεν μπορείς να καταγράψεις την δικιά σου φωνή.

Το παπαγαλάκι που έχω εδώ και ένα μήνα περίπου είναι μικρό και αρκετά εξημερωμένο και δίχνει ενδιαφέρον στο laptop Μου και στην οθόνη, ακολουθάει το δείκτη του ποντικιού..και σκέφτομαι μήπως με το παραπάνω παιχνίδι να 
βοηθήσει (ίσως λέω ίσως....στο να πει καμιά λεξούλα)...

----------


## panaisompatsos

Ψαξε για παχνιδια προσχολικης ηλικιας και μεταχειρισμενο κανει.
Δε θα χεις κανα γνωστο με μικρα παιδια που μεγαλωσανε, ολο και καποιο τετοι παιχνιδι θα εχουνε, με ενα καθαρισμα και μερικες μπαταριες θα και κανεις τη δουλεια σου και θα τη βγαλεις  και φτηνα..

----------


## daffy

Πολύ καλή ιδέα...θα ψάξω και θα σας πω για αποτελέσματα!!

----------

